# CWD Prions in Elk Antler Velvet (Nutritional Supplements and CJD)



## terry

10.3201/eid1505.081458 Suggested citation for this article: Angers RC, Seward TS, Napier D, Green M, Hoover E, Spraker T, et al. Chronic wasting disease prions in elk antler velvet. Emerg Infect Dis. 2009 May; [Epub ahead of print]

Chronic Wasting Disease Prions in Elk Antler Velvet

Rachel C. Angers,1 Tanya S. Seward, Dana Napier, Michael Green, Edward Hoover, Terry Spraker, Katherine ORourke, Aru Balachandran, and Glenn C. Telling Author affiliations: University of Kentucky Medical Center, Lexington, Kentucky, USA (R.C. Angers, T.S. Seward, D. Napier, M. Green, G.C. Telling); Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, USA (E. Hoover, T. Spraker); US Department of Agriculture, Pullman, Washington, USA (K. ORourke); and Canadian Food Inspection Agency, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (A. Balachandran) 1Current affiliation: MRC Laboratory of Molecular Biology, Cambridge, UK.

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a contagious, fatal prion disease of deer and elk that continues to emerge in new locations. To explore the means by which prions are transmitted with high efficiency among cervids, we examined prion infectivity in the apical skin layer covering the growing antler (antler velvet) by using CWD-susceptible transgenic mice and protein misfolding cyclic amplification. Our finding of prions in antler velvet of CWD-affected elk suggests that this tissue may play a role in disease transmission among cervids. Humans who consume antler velvet as a nutritional supplement are at risk for exposure to prions. The fact that CWD prion incubation times in transgenic mice expressing elk prion protein are consistently more rapid raises the possibility that residue 226, the sole primary structural difference between deer and elk prion protein, may be a major determinant of CWD pathogenesis.

snip...

Discussion



SEE FULL TEXT ;


http://www.cdc.gov/eid/content/15/5/pdfs/08-1458.pdf

old news. ...

http://www.mad-cow.org/00/dec00_late_news.html#hhh

http://www.mad-cow.org/00/jan01_late.html#ggg

http://www.organicconsumers.org/meat/elkvelvet.cfm

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. [[email protected]] ... CJDIBSE (aka madcow) Human/Animal TSEs--U.S.--Submission .... such as 'nutritional supplements' containing various extracts ... US cattle/sheep/cervids. ("antler velvet" extracts!) should be forbidden ... suggest that CWD transmissions to humans would be as limited ...

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/01/slides/3681s2_09.pdf

Volume 361, Number 9368 03 May 2003

Correspondence

Tighter regulation needed for dietary supplements in USA

Sir--Mary Palmer and colleagues (Jan 11, p 101)1 found that dietary supplements have the potential to cause serious adverse effects. The investigators state that research on the hazards and risks ofdietarysupplements should be a priority. The safety of individuals who consume these products is important, and organisations such as the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) need to take initiative by enforcing stricter regulations on supplements. Several commonly used products--for example ginkgo biloba, St John's Wort, and ephedrine--can have serious adverse effects.2 Although the FDA requires multiple studies on the safety and efficacy for pharmaceutical products before placing them on the market, standards are less robust for dietary supplements. In the USA, under the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA) of 1994, supplements are subject to the same regulatory requirements as food. There are no provisions that require FDA approval for the safety or effectiveness of supplements,3 which leaves consumers and manufacturers essentially responsible for the health effects of these products. The DSHEA of 1994 needs to be revised so that dietary supplements are subject to the same regulations as pharmacological drugs. The FDA needs to review clinical studies on the safety and efficacy of dietary supplements. Organisations such as Public Citizen and the American Medical Association are already taking steps to achieve these changes. However, they face immense opposition from groups such as the National Nutritional Foods Association, the American Herbal Association, and the Council for Responsible Nutrition. To overcome such resistance, consumer organisations, health-care providers, and government agencies need to approach this subject in unison. The public needs to be able to assess the risks and benefits of dietary supplements before consuming them. Health-care providers and the more than 100 million Americans who consume these products4 should encourage the FDA to treat supplements with the stringent regulations it enforces on pharmaceutical products.



http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140673603132072/fulltext

==================================================

TSEs i.e. mad cow disease's BSE/BASE and NUTRITIONAL SUPPLEMENTS

IPLEX, mad by standard process;

vacuum dried bovine BRAIN, bone meal, bovine EYE, veal Bone, bovine liver powder, bovine adrenal, vacuum dried bovine kidney, and vacuum dried porcine stomach.

also;

i will only list animal ingredients of the following Nutritional Supplements by only ONE company;

Standard Process Co.

IPLEX; bovine EYE PMG Extract, veal bone PMG Extract, bovine liver powder, vaccuum dried porcine stomach, vacuum dried bovine adrenal, vacuum dried bovine kidney, bovine adrenal, vacuum dried BOVINE BRAIN, bone meal, vacuum dried veal bone.

A-FBetafood R vacuum dried bovine prostate, bovine liver powder, vacuum dried bovine kidney, bovine orchic glandular extract, bovine liver fat extract.

Arginex R bovine liver powder.

Adrenal, Desiccated TM Vacuum dried bovine adrenal.

Albaplex R bovine liver PMG Extract, vacuum dried bovine adrenal, bovine kidney PMF Extract, bovine thymus Cytosol Extract, bovine liver powder, bone meal, vacuum dried bovine kidney, veal bone meal.

Allerplex TM bovine lung PMF Extract, bovine adrenal PMF Extract, bovine liver fat extract (yakriton), bone meal, vacuum dried bovine kidney, vacuum dried veal bone.

Immuplex R Bovine liver PMG Extract, bovine liver powder, veal bone PMF Extract, bovine spleen PMF Extract, vacuum dried bovine and ovine spleen, bovine thymus PMF Extract, bovine thymus Cytosol Extract.

Vasculin R Bovine Heart PMG Extract, veal bone PMF Extract, bovine liver powder, vacuum dried porcine duodenum, bovine adrenal Cytosol Extract, vacuum dried bovine and ovine spleen.

Zypan R bovine pancreas Cytosol Extract, vacuum dried bovine and ovine spleen.

last i heard, they were getting sued;


SNIP...



AS you can see below, i was trying to warn the public of this potential and highly likely route of TSE via nutritional supplements years before the above people were. THESE folks have PhDs, so maybe someone will listen now, maybe not $$$

Could you get mad cow from a pill ? Some doctors say a class of pills that promise smarts, energy, and sexual vitality may cause mad-cow disease. The government isn't worried. Should you be?

June 1, 2001 Health Magazine by Susan Freinkel

http://www.organicconsumers.org/madcow/pill6101.cfm

http://www.islandveg.com/publications/newsletters/01fall.pdf

GERMAN DER SPIEGEL MAGAZINE

Die BSE-Angst erreicht Amerika: Trotz strikter Auflagen gelangte in Texas verbotenes Tiermehl ins Rinderfutter - die Kontrollen der Aufsichtsbehörden sind lax.

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,119306,00.html

MAD COW DISEASE AND NUTRITIONAL SUPPLEMENTS...

Subj: cjd/bse aka MADCOW DISEASE in the U.S.A., please let me count the ways...

Date: 31/07/00 17:51:30 GMT Daylight Time

SOMETHING TO CHEW ON

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/eletters/319/7220/1312/b#EL2

In reading the recent article in the BMJ about the potential BSE tests being developed in the U.S. and Bart Van Everbroeck reply. It does not surprize me, that the U.S. has been concealing vCJD. There have been people dying from CJD, with all the symptoms and pathological findings that resemble U.K. vCJD for some time. It just seems that when there is one found, they seem to change the clerical classification of the disease, to fit their agenda. I have several autopsies, stating kuru type amyloid plaques, one of the victims was 41 years of age. Also, my Mom died a most hideous death, Heidenhain Variant Creutzfeldt Jakob disease. Her symptoms resemble that of all the U.K. vCJD victims. She would jerk so bad at times, it would take 3 of us to hold her down, while she screamed "God, what's wrong with me, why can't I stop this." 1st of symptoms to death, 10 weeks, she went blind in the first few weeks. But, then they told me that this was just another strain of sporadic CJD. They can call it what ever they want, but I know what I saw, and what she went through.

Sporadic, simply means, they do not know. My neighbors Mom also died from CJD. She had been taking a nutritional supplement which contained the following; vacuum dried bovine BRAIN, bone meal, bovine EYE, veal bone, bovine liver powder, bovine adrenal, vacuum dried bovine kidney, and vacuum dried porcine stomach. As I said, this woman taking these nutritional supplements, died from CJD. The particular batch of pills that was located, in which she was taking, was tested. From what I have heard, they came up negative, for the prion protein. But, in the same breath, they said their testing, may not have been strong enough to pick up the infectivity. Plus, she had been taking these type pills for years, so, could it have come from another batch?

snip...end

http://www.freedomtocare.org/page142.htm

Evidence Of CJD/BSE Transmission Via Supplements From Terry S. Singeltary Sr. [email protected] 1-26-3

http://www.rense.com/general34/evidenBSE.htm


SNIP...


i bring your attention to (page 500) Dr. Paul Brown statements;

253 1 DR. BOLTON: I have an additional question about 2 that. What is the assurance that additional locally sourced 3 tracheas are not added into that manufacturing process, thus 4 boosting the yield, if you will, but being returned to the 5 U.S. as being produced from U.S.-sourced raw material? 6 DR. McCURDY: Are there data to indicate how many 7 grams, or whatever, of infected brain are likely to infect 8 an organism, either animal or man, when taken orally? 9 DR. BROWN: If I am not mistaken, and I can be 10 corrected, I think a half a gram is enough in a cow, orally; [FULL TEXT ABOUT 600 PAGES] 3681t2.rtf

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/cber01.htm

snip...

http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/DOCKETS/96n0417/96N-0417-EC-2.htm

Unregulated "foods" such as 'nutritional supplements' containing various extracts from ruminants, whether imported or derived from 3 US cattle/sheep/cervids ("antler velvet" extracts!) should be forbidden or at least very seriously regulated.

(neighbors Mom, whom also died from CJD, had been taking bovine based supplement, which contained brain, eye, and many other bovine/ovine tissues for years, 'IPLEX').

http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/AC/01/slides/3681s2_09.pdf

my plight with metabolife and there 'bovine complex' about risk factors of TSE in there product ;

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. wrote:

######## Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy <BSE-L at UNI-KARLSRUHE.DE> #########

1. Dietary Supplements: Review of Health-Related Call Records for Users of Metabolife 356. GAO-03-494, March 31.

http://www.gao.gov/cgi-bin/getrpt?GAO-03-494 http://www.gao.gov/highlights/d03494high.pdf

-------- Original Message --------

Subject: METABOLIFE AND TSEs GAO-03-494 ''URGENT DATA'' Date: Thu, 01 May 2003 11:23:01 -0500 From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <flounder at wt.net> To: NelliganJ at gao.gov

The General Accounting Office (GAO) today released the following reports and testimonies:

REPORTS

1. Dietary Supplements: Review of Health-Related Call Records for Users of Metabolife 356. GAO-03-494, March 31.

http://www.gao.gov/cgi-bin/getrpt?GAO-03-494 http://www.gao.gov/highlights/d03494high.pdf

GREETINGS GAO:

i was suprised that i did not see any listing of bovine tissue in metabolife on it's label. have they ceased using these desiccated tissues???

i see that the lable on this product METABOLIFE 356, does not state that it has any tissues of desiccated bovine organs? i no the product use to, so i am curious if they have ceased the use of the tissues of cattle they _use_ to use (see below)???

METABOLIFE 356 BOVINE COMPLEX/GLANDULAR SYSTEM OVARIES, PROSTATE, SCROTUM AND ADRENAL USDA SOURCE CATTLE

i tried warning them years ago of this potential threat of CJD/TSEs;

From: Randy Smith To: "'flounder at wt.net'" Subject: Metabolife Date: Mon, 7 Dec 1998 14:21:35 -0800

Dear Sir,

We are looking at reformulation. I agree that slow virus diseases present a problem in some areas of the world.

Our product uses healthy USDA inspected cattle for the glandular extract.

If you have any links to more information on this subject I would like to examine them.

Thank you for your interest and concern,

Dr. Smith ============

From: Randy Smith To: "'flounder at wt.net'" Subject: RE: [Fwd: Your submission to the Inquiry] Date: Wed, 9 Dec 1998 10:37:07 -0800

Terry,

Thank you for your note and the information links you forwarded to me. I am new to Metabolife International, however hopefully as my role here enlarges I well have a greater impact on formulation and product development.

Metabolife International does believe in placing safety first. And I am going to do my best to see that we continue to do so.

Sincerely, Dr. Smith ============ -----Original Message----- From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. [mailto:flounder at wt.net] Sent: Wednesday, December 09, 1998 5:49 PM To: rsmith at metabolife.com Subject: [Fwd: Your submission to the Inquiry]

Dr. Smith, I am truly impressed with you honesty, THANKS.....I am not just spouting off about the potential dangers, here. THEY ARE REAL.....I have forwarded an e-mail from the BSE Inquiry, in which I made a statement about them........You might want to go to the site and read through it........IT WILL TAKE A WHILE........ THINGS ARE HAPPENING HERE SIR, THAT YOU ARE NOT AWARE OF, AND AS MOST PEOPLE ARE NOT...............I JUST HOPE, THAT THE REFORMULATION YOU SPEAK OF, IS IN FACT GOING TO TAKE PLACE. The Department of Health, here in the U.S., is also worried about the potential dangers involved hear............Terry/MADSON

================================================== =======

From: Randy Smith To: "'flounder at wt.net'" Subject: RE: [Fwd: MEDICINES "GREATER BSE RISK THAN BEEF"!!!!] Date: Fri, 18 Dec 1998 09:55:17 -0800 Return-Receipt-To: Randy Smith

Thanks very much for the info. I appreciate all these articles I can get. It does sound very familiar - just follow the green ($) trail.

-----Original Message----- From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. [mailto:flounder at wt.net] Sent: Friday, December 18, 1998 5:15 PM To: rsmith at metabolife.com Subject: [Fwd: MEDICINES "GREATER BSE RISK THAN BEEF"!!!!]

Randy, thought you might be interested in this...............MADSON!!!!!1

snip... ===============================

Sender: "Patricia Cantos" <patricia.cantos at bse.org.uk> To: "Terry S Singeltary Sr. (E-mail)" <flounder at wt.net> Subject: Your submission to the Inquiry Date: Fri, 3 Jul 1998 10:10:05 +0100

3 July 1998 Mr Terry S Singeltary Sr. E-Mail: Flounder at wt.net Ref: E2979

Dear Mr Singeltary,

Thank you for your E-mail message of the 30th of June 1998 providing the Inquiry with your further comments. Thank you for offering to provide the Inquiry with any test results on the nutritional supplements your mother was taking before she died.

As requested I am sending you our general Information Pack and a copy of the Chairman's letter. Please contact me if your system cannot read the attachments.

Regarding your question, the Inquiry is looking into many aspects of the scientific evidence on BSE and nvCJD. I would refer you to the transcripts of evidence we have already heard which are found on our internet site at http://www.bse.org.uk. Could you please provide the Inquiry with a copy of the press article you refer to in your e-mail? If not an approximate date for the article so that we can locate it? In the meantime, thank you for you comments. Please do not hesitate to contact me on 0171 261 8332 should you have any queries.

Yours sincerely Patricia Cantos Families Team Leader Attachments TSS

==============

-------- Original Message --------

Subject: re: METABOLIFE AND TSEs GAO-03-494 ''URGENT DATA'' Date: Thu, 01 May 2003 16:04:35 -0400 From: "Marcia G Crosse" <CrosseM at gao.gov> To: <flounder at wt.net> CC: "Charles W Davenport" <DavenportC at gao.gov>, "Carolyn Feis Korman" <FeisKormanC at gao.gov>, "Martin Gahart" <GahartM at gao.gov>

Mr. Singletary,

We were informed by representatives of Metabolife, Inc. that Metabolife 356 was reformulated to remove bovine complex as an ingredient in the product, approximately September 2001. We did not independently verify the contents of the product.

Sincerely, Marcia Crosse Acting Director Health CarePublic Health and Science Issues U.S. General Accounting Office 441 G Street, N.W. Washington, D.C. 20548

===================

-------- Original Message -------- Subject: Re: METABOLIFE AND TSEs GAO-03-494 ''URGENT DATA'' Date: Thu, 01 May 2003 15:48:52 -0500 From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <flounder at wt.net> To: Marcia G Crosse <CrosseM at gao.gov> CC: Charles W Davenport <DavenportC at gao.gov>, Carolyn Feis Korman <FeisKormanC at gao.gov>, Martin Gahart <GahartM at gao.gov> References: <seb14599.014 at GAOGWIA1.GAO.GOV>

THANK YOU!

MIRACLES DO HAPPEN! ;-)


SNIP...


2003D-0186 Guidance for Industry: Use of Material From Deer and Elk In Animal Feed

EMC 1 Terry S. Singeltary Sr. Vol #: 1

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jun03/060903/060903.htm

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/01/Oct01/101501/101501.htm

see my full text submission here ;

http://madcowfeed.blogspot.com/2008/07/docket-03d-0186-fda-issues-draft.html

Saturday, January 24, 2009

Research Project: Detection of TSE Agents in Livestock, Wildlife, Agricultural Products, and the Environment Location: 2008 Annual Report

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2009/01/research-project-detection-of-tse.html

Friday, November 30, 2007

CJD QUESTIONNAIRE USA CWRU AND CJD FOUNDATION

snip...

*** NOTE ***

please include venison/sheep/lamb and the bovine to any of the above questions.

example=brain tanning deer/elk hide or any other topics that pertain to transmission of TSEs

_________________________________________________

example=antler velvet nutritional supplements

_________________________________________________

_any_ nutritional supplements??? name/ingredients

_________________________________________________

snip...

http://cjdquestionnaire.blogspot.com/

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518

http://cjdquestionnaire.blogspot.com/

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518


Thursday, March 19, 2009
Chronic Wasting Disease Prions in Elk Antler Velvet (Nutritional Supplements and CJD) 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/chronic-wasting-disease-prions-in-elk.html


----------



## terry

Recall urged for nutritional supplements after wasting-disease find

By Hanneke Brooymans, Canwest News ServiceApril 3, 2009

EDMONTON - New research shows the infectious prions associated with chronic
wasting disease can be found in a substance that's used to make nutritional
supplements.

The discovery is prompting one organization to demand an emergency recall of
the products, though the Canadian Food Inspection Agency says there's no
reason to worry.

Chronic wasting disease, or CWD, is a fatal disease that spreads among
species in the deer family. Like mad cow disease, the killer involved is a
prion - a tiny, infectious agent that, unlike a virus or bacterium, is made
up entirely of protein and contains no nucleic acid.

The new discovery of prions in antler velvet of CWD-afflicted elk suggests
this tissue may play a role in disease transmission among members of the
deer family, including elk, said the study, which will be published in the
Emerging Infectious Diseases Journal in May.

"Humans who consume antler velvet as a nutritional supplement are at risk
for exposure to prions," the study said.

The Canadian Food Inspection Agency collaborated on the study with
scientists from the University of Kentucky Medical Center, Colorado State
University, and the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

The results of the study are not surprising, given that the prions have been
found in blood and nervous tissues, and antler velvet is rich in nerves and
blood, said Dr. Cornelius Kiley, senior veterinarian with the Canadian Food
Inspection Agency.

But Kiley said people who consume nutritional supplements made from antler
velvet don't need to worry.

"Based upon the scientific evidence at this time, they should not be
concerned."

There is no scientific evidence that CWD is transmissible to humans, he
said.

In Alberta and Saskatchewan, all elk over 12 months of age that go to
slaughter must be tested for CWD, he explained. Currently, there are no
tests for live animals, and velvet comes from live animals.

But Darrel Rowledge, director of the Calgary-based Alliance for Public
Wildlife, is convinced these measures aren't enough.

Rowledge, who has followed the CWD issue for 20 years, said his organization
is in the midst of drafting a letter to Prime Minister Stephen Harper,
asking him to start an emergency recall of all velvet products, both for
humans and animals.

Rowledge said it's utterly irresponsible to say there's no evidence the CWD
can infect humans.

"An absence of evidence is not evidence of absence," he said, "so we can't
prove that it has happened, but that doesn't indicate that it can't happen."

Rowledge noted the prions would not be destroyed in the process used to
create the nutritional supplements. One study showed that prions could
survive being cooked at 600 C.

Kiley said there are two ongoing studies seeking to get closer to that
question of whether or not primates can be infected by CWD. The tests are
being done on non-human primates. It will take three to five years before
the results are known, because the disease has a long incubation period, he
said.

"There is no evidence, but it's only by doing the research, and doing it
extensively, where you can start to speak in absolute terms. And the world's
not there yet with CWD."

The capsules at the Optimum Health Centre in Edmonton are produced in
Alberta, and are used mostly by men to boost testosterone levels, said
Elaine Doucette, the store manager.

"We're not at this point going to pull it off the shelf, because we haven't
seen a reason to do that."

Edmonton Journal

[email protected]

© Copyright (c) The Edmonton Journal


http://www.canada.com/Health/Recall...after+wasting+disease+find/1462698/story.html

Thursday, March 19, 2009 


Chronic Wasting Disease Prions in Elk Antler Velvet (Nutritional Supplements and CJD) 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/chronic-wasting-disease-prions-in-elk.html


----------

